# Are you away for the Bank Holiday?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We're looking to get away for the BH this weekend and are looking for a site sutable for a large RV, with electric hookup, preferably hardstanding.

Are you going anywhere that may be suitable?

If so, please post details (or PM if you want) and we may come along if the site has space.

Cheers
Bryan

PS The rally at Stokes Bay is too far away, unfortunately.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regrettably it is difficult enough getting away for a weekend more than a few miles without taking precious annual leave on the Monday or Friday, doubly so if you go to a CC site and traffic delays your arrival beyond the 8pm closing time.

On a Bank Holiday weekend the traffic in the South is so crazy we stay at home.

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Bryan, going wildcamping up Coniston and Haverigg in the Lakes.

We did try to book places but all booked up.

Lets hope this weather holds till after the BH. Hope you get somewhere mate.

Johnny F


----------

